

Greece selling its islands to save economy - stefanobernardi
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/jun/24/greece-islands-sale-save-economy

======
NonEUCitizen
Guardian added some clarification:

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/theguardian/2010/jun/26/correction...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/theguardian/2010/jun/26/corrections-
and-clarifications)

